# Best pricing..Tarpon 140 Angler??



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there guys, I'm l00king for a kayak and have narrowed the search down to two rides I think; the Tarpon 140 Angler or the Ocean Prowler 13 Angler. I've surfed a bit and found them at roughly $699-$749... Does anyone have a line on discount Yaks or is this gonna be the best deal? THANKS in advance for any help... I can't wait to be out there paddling.
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

That sounds about normal cost. Have you checked kayak fishing stuff .com 
They might have it a little cheaper but unless you pick it up (NJ). The shipping cost might end up costing more.
If you wait until May for the WRO demo day, you should be able to save $20-30.
Ruthless might be in the know for better prices.

YakandSurf
Robert


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Pick up a used hull for cheap. Plenty of sources out there, not the least of which is GET:Outdoors in Greensboro/Raleigh/Wilmington NC. They handle a huge rental fleet as well as some factory blems.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Wild River Outfitters!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

From another site: Two members say they got their kayaks at very good prices. I will be taking a road trip today to check out some prices.
Appomattox River co. in Yorktown. www.paddleva.com

YakandSurf
Robert


----------

